# 622 External Recording?



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

On the 622, there is a menu item to enable/disable an external recording device.
The menu item is active. It is different than the menu items for PocketDish, as they are located under their own sub-menu.
Does this connect to the USB?
Does anyone know, or have tried this to see if it actually is enabled?

I'm going to activate the 622 tomorrow, and I have an external 250gb USB drive.
It's the drive I use for my computer backups, so I don't want to chance losing any of its data.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe it's only for the PocketDish at this time - allowing realtime recording of programming to the external device (instead of 5 minute per hour of content transfers).


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks James,
It is located in the Record Plus menu, which is where you setup whether TV1 or TV2 will be the preferred TV for recordings.
It's called ERD Setup, and when you open the ERD Setup sub-menu, it says, "if you have an external recording device hooked up to your receiver, you have the option of recording to this device."
>Disable recordings to an external device
>Enable recordings to an external device

PocketDish has its own settings in the Multi Media Setup menu.

I think I'll wait until someone else tries it with an empty external drive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On a ViP-211 (I have one) under menu-6-1-7 "VCR Setup" there is an ERD Setup button. If "enabled" on the popup screen (worded just like yours) you can set a timer up to record to ERD in the timers section. (VCR/AutoTune/Reminder/ERD)

I suspect that if you "enable" yours you will find a new option in your timers menu.

As described on the Tech Forum, the PocketDishes turn any USB 2.0 reciever into a mini-DVR. They probably put that option on the 622 so the 622 would not be any less functional than the 211. Even though there are better ways to record on a 622 it appears you still have that 211 feature.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> On a ViP-211 (I have one) under menu-6-1-7 "VCR Setup" there is an ERD Setup button. If "enabled" on the popup screen (worded just like yours) you can set a timer up to record to ERD in the timers section. (VCR/AutoTune/Reminder/ERD)
> 
> I suspect that if you "enable" yours you will find a new option in your timers menu.
> 
> As described on the Tech Forum, the PocketDishes turn any USB 2.0 reciever into a mini-DVR. They probably put that option on the 622 so the 622 would not be any less functional than the 211. Even though there are better ways to record on a 622 it appears you still have that 211 feature.


Ah, this is why I ask the experts.
I now remember seeing it on the 211 (I got one just around the same time you got yours), and could never figure out what it was for.
Thanks, I understand now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I may have missed something... but curiosity makes me wonder.

If you had a ViP211, and bought one of the PocketDish portable units... would you be able to use the PocketDish via Record Link and record an HD channel?

I know you can't watch HD on the PocketDish because it isn't HD resolution... but curious if you then watched that recorded program on your ViP211 what would happen.

I'm guessing the answer is "no", but it popped into my head after the chat.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure.. if you could it would be downrezzed, but you already stated that. James got a Pocket Dish to go with your 211 to try it? Intersting questin HdMe


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't have a PocketDish ... Send donations to .... {kidding}

IIRC you can't put HD on a PocketDish even to view at SD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What sparked me thinking about it is... if the video recording is handled via the USB 2.0 port, rather than video outputs... I can't think of an obvious reason why they couldn't record an HD channel, except that obviously the PocketDish hard drive is much smaller so maybe it would only hold 2-3 hours tops of HD recording even IF it could do such a thing.

Probably not a feature that would be very valuable even if it actually could work I suppose.


----------

